# PLUS DE SONNERIE SUR MON TELEPHONE



## poupette83 (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas où poster mon problème,
comme je vous connais serviable je m'adresse à vous :
Je possède un vieux téléphone portable (nokia 6070)
et je viens de me rendre compte que la sonnerie ne fonctionne plus..
J'ai tout bidouillé, le vibreur avec ou sans
une sonnerie basique...  avec ou sans...
le volume plus fort ...  enfin tout ce que je pouvais faire
Et vous avez-vous une solution ???
merci d'avance


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Février 2010)

poupette83 a dit:


> Je possède un vieux téléphone portable (nokia 6070)



a mon avis, c'est l'haut-parleur qui est mort avec l'age. 

le vibreur fonctionne ?

Bonne chance ! 

(EDIT: mais il n'est pas si vieux le 6070. )


----------



## poupette83 (27 Février 2010)

au secours...  
merci de ta déduction...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2010)

Branche la batterie sur tes testicules, comme ça tu devrais pouvoir faire la sonnerie toi même (si l'ampérage est suffisant.)


----------



## poupette83 (27 Février 2010)

le haut parleur..  tu crois ???
quand je téléphone , que je parle il marche ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2010)

Et quand tu marches il parle?

Faut être un peu plus précis, hein, sinon on pourra pas t'aider.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2010)

eh merde j'ai cliqué sur ce fil !

Pourtant je m'étais promis de pas le faire...

Bon j'espère ne pas avoir dégradé la qualité des réponses données.


----------



## poupette83 (27 Février 2010)

bonsoir,

Voilà en plus clair :
il fonctionne très bien...
sauf qu'il ne sonne plus (quand on m'appelle)
heureusement le vibreur oui !!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2010)

poupette83 a dit:


> sauf qu'il ne sonne plus (quand on m'appelle)
> heureusement le vibreur oui !!



Tu sais ce quil te reste à faire


----------



## poupette83 (27 Février 2010)

pleurer
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

poupette83 a dit:


> il ne sonne plus (quand on m'appelle)



Et, quand on ne t'appelle pas, sonne-t-il ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu sais ce quil te reste à faire



Avant de le recycler en machine à plaisir, poupette, as-tu fais un tour sur le site du constructeur ?


----------



## poupette83 (27 Février 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Février 2010)

poupette83 a dit:


> il fonctionne très bien...
> sauf qu'il ne sonne plus (quand on m'appelle)



mais il fonctionne bien quand tu le fais jouer un son autre que la voix d'un appel ?

car en appel, ce n'est pas toujours sur le même haut-parleur.


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2010)

le fil S.A.V. il faut pas le prendre au premier degré hein :rateau: alors on va dire que le tour des réponses aura été fait


----------

